# Question about wireless router close to TV



## Jessidog

I hope this is the proper forum for my question. I have been using DSL for my internet from AT&T for a number of years, but I am thinking of switching to Comcast for my internet and phone. The best place to connect the cable modem would be at the point where the cable box for the TV is located. Would there be any interference problem if my wireless router is so close to the TV?

David


----------



## Mr Chips

I think it would be fine, but don't forget you can simply use a longer ethernet cable between the modem and router if you need some extra distance.


----------



## vsheetz

Plasma TV's do cause issues for devices that operate at much lower frequencies, but not a problem for WiFi frequencies. It should not cause any issue for the wireless router or the TV.


----------



## cdnNick

I have my wireless router mounted on the back wall of my home theater enclosure, it's about 2-3 feet from the tv and even closer to all the other electronics and it has no issues. I was actually very surprised at how strong the signal was throughout the house considering it is basically inside a wall in the basement.


----------



## tonystewart1

The only thing I have seen TVs intefere with are IR remotes. Some TV will block those.

Make sure that the cable they hook your modem to has the least number of spliters attached to it. 

A good cable guy will take a leg off the first splitter and run a dedicated line to the modem. I always did. You lose signal and gain noise at every splitter and to many in the line to the modem will cause you problems upon problems with a stable connection.


----------

